# So Excited! Need help!



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

So I just got informed that the place I'm training a mare at might be willing to offer me free or cheap board to keep a horse!
Since that was the only thing holding me back from buying a horse, this is extremely exciting! 
So I need some help:
I'd really like to rescue a horse, but I don't know where to start other than to go to an auction nearby and buy a horse... are there specific places I can look at to help out a rescue? Age doesn't really matter, though the younger the better, and I'd like to keep above 13hh... and I'd be willing to spend up at around $700 - I know it's not much, but with prices being what they are I think it should be plenty. 
Any help at all would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

if you enjoy driving then I've got a project horse you could prolly even take for free.... but with gas prices..... also a lot of people put horses to adopt on webites such as horse.com and other classified sites


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Where are you located, mlkarel2010? I do enjoy driving, but don't own a cart at the momeny, so I would probably be looking for a riding project  I would love to see pics of the horse you're interested in adopting out!
Any and all help is greatly appreciated. I've been searching EquineHits.com and Horsetopia.com, and haven't found anything worthwhile, and they've all been non-rescue situations... I wish there was a website where you could specifically search for adoptable rescures...


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

sorry....driving like driving cars..... I'm in South East Nebraska.... a little far from Canada.... I'll try to get pictures of him tomorrow..... actually the person who "owns" him tried to give him away to the person who bought another one of his horses.... I think he's still pretty young because he's grey and still has his dapples!!


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

Found this: The Mitchell Center - Alberta, Canada

Maybe they have a few horses. It sounds ideal for you. The horses are not supposed to be in too bad of shape, it says "The Mitchell Centre for Equine Rescue and Education was established to save young, healthy, reusable horses from going to slaughter." so maybe you can find a show prospect.


----------



## quixotesoxs (Jan 19, 2008)

Awesome! I always use dreamhorse.com and equine.com when I am looking for horses. I am sure you can find a rescue place near you. You have no idea how many nice horses I have rescued at auctions, it's amazing!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks, Tim and quixotesoxs! Muchly appreciated! I am not necessarily looking for a show prospect, but that might be in the horse's future!
I have never rescued a horse before, any advice? 
Any additional hints about where to look would be great!


----------



## quixotesoxs (Jan 19, 2008)

I really recomend looking at local rescue places. This is your best option if you are looking for something rideable. You can get something at an auction, but you never can be 100% sure about health until you get it home. If you get a horse from a rescue, you can get it vet checked and be sure it is something you can care for. Rescuing a horse is really rewarding. I have done it multiple times, I usually end up keeping the horses for lessons, or give them to 4-H kids. Good Luck!!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

petfinder.com is also a good place to look to rescue a horse. I'm not sure if there are places in Canada (never looked, so i don't know) but there are a lot of horses on there.

and YAY! i'm so excited for you! definitely keep us updated


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

You can get great deals on horses from EquineHits.com. Go there, there are more ads placed there than a lot of other sites because they offer free text/picture ads. Check it out, its great. There are rescue horses listed there and instead of rescuing a horse from a rescue, rescue a horse before it even has to go there, there are a lot abused horses for sale that people are too stupid to realize their baby is starving to death but they try to sell it anyway. Rescue organization can miss these kinds of horses or find them too late.


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

Sorry to double but I wanted to bring your attention to a few of these horses:

This mare is unbroke and going now where and I can see OBVIOUS potential. She is lacking muscle but her conformation, from what I can tell from that picture, is show safe.
http://www.equinehits.com/horses-for-sale/horse-123021

Good mare whom seems like she'd be fine to break given the temperament and friendliness described. Cute trot too. Price unlisted.
http://www.equinehits.com/horses-for-sale/horse-123021

Cute grade that has half the work done for you. Looks strong and sturdy more of a WP horse.
http://www.equinehits.com/horses-for-sale/horse-123021

Seems like a fine horse going to waste again a "don't-have-time" excuse.
http://www.dreamhorse.com/show_horse.php?form_horse_id=1132236

"Dont-Have-Time" again. Sounds like a sweet horse, especially since she said he's saddle broke and been backed and hardly even 3 years old.
http://www.dreamhorse.com/show_horse.php?form_horse_id=1127644

If you really want a project horse here is a mare for you.
http://www.equinenow.com/horse-ad-61205

This horse sounds like he needs a gentler hand, horses aren't born headshy you know...
http://www.equinenow.com/horse-ad-59042

He doesn't seem to be in need of rescue but he's cute :wink: 
http://www.equinenow.com/horse-ad-72570

Thats all I've found. :}


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank you very much, Abby! I emailed a lot of the owners, we'll see what happens... 

If anyone else can look for horses and/or have recommendations, I live in Calgary, Alberta, Canada... so any help is appreciated!!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Here's a page of horses. There are no pictures tho 
http://equine.com/horses/search_res...gion_ids=102&max_price=700&x_sold=1&ad_type=1


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

ok. you can stop looking. I found the horse for you. ((or maybe a horse i want, but you can have him))

http://horsetopia.horse-for-sale.org/classifieds/ad225846


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Appy, the one featured in the picture is sold *tears!*


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

thats horrible :!: i'll keep looking then.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I found this PMU rescue organization. Not sure where in Alberta these are, I know thats a big Province. http://www.pmurescue.org/search_results.php?Breed=0&Age=0&Gender=0&OrgID=158&Location=All 

Here the results if you just search Alberta 
http://www.pmurescue.org/search_res...ion=Alberta&Price=0&OrgID=&HorseID=&x=33&y=17
Not sure on the prices of these horses, guess you have to contact them.

Edit: I just noticed some have prices but it includes transportation costs within 2000 miles so I'm sure the price would be less if you did your own pick up


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks Vida!!
Wow, I can't believe the prices on some of these horses... If I were a rescue, I think I'd make prices more reasonable....


Also, what are your thoughts on rescuing from a PMU rancher? I've heard arguments that the ranchers bank on the rescues to take their horses so they don't have to worry about selling... there's always a market for the "poor PMU mares/foals" because nobody is saying "no! I won't buy your horse" to put them out of business?


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I haven't heard anything about the PMU ranches but I suppose anything can be turned into a racket/scam. I thought they were pricey, wonder how much of that is the transportation costs :?


----------

